

Software Engineering Salaries in Silicon Valley - jdp23
http://riviteam.wordpress.com/2012/01/17/software-engineering-salaries-in-silicon-valley/

======
moocow01
From being involved in the hiring and interviewing process Id say these
numbers are about right.

It is interesting though that the average salary difference by experience
doesn't change all that much. I'd interpret that as an argument for trying to
build income on the side from other sources, starting your own thing or
consulting after a certain number of years.

------
100k
Incredibly cheesy infographic (Edward Tufte is displeased.) but some useful
datapoints for job seekers.

------
weej
I haven't moved from ATX to Bay Area, but some co-workers of mine have.
Roughly speaking it's about 15-18% increase in cost of living from ATX to SF
(overall).

Unfortunately, my company was only willing to give 7% salary increase for
relocating from ATX to SF.

Granted, this is only one Fortune 500 company, but it would seem the CNN
adjustment is a bit high.

------
yalurker
Does anyone have experience with cost of living in the bay area vs Austin, TX?
According to the cost of living calculator on CNN Money, $120,000 in San
Francisco is equivalent to $70,000 in Austin.

Has anyone here moved from Austin to Silicon Valley or vice versa? How
accurate are the online cost of living calculators to what you experienced in
person?

~~~
jstanderfer
Having lived in Silicon Valley, Seattle and Austin, my estimation is that the
amount of money required for a family to live the same lifestyle (owning
similar level home, access to good schools, reasonable commute, etc.) in
Austin as in Silicon Valley / SF is at least 2x. I'd estimate the differential
to be significantly less for someone single or DINK.

------
resnamen
Please, no more infographics...

------
T_S_
The thing that stuck out for me is that SF is bigger than SV. My co-founders
are divided on where we should be. Thoughts?

